
Cost to make Google phone in U.S: $4 - alexlitov
http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/28/technology/mobile/moto-x-united-states/index.html?iid=Lead
======
macleanjr
The headline used by CNN is grossly misleading. They are deriving the $4
additional cost by comparing the Moto X to an iPhone, and subtracting their
estimated cost from each other.

~~~
xspectre
Agreed. The comparison is not really valid..

------
od2m
"China also has far more skilled engineers than the United States does. Apple
has said it requires 30,000 industrial engineers to support its on-site
factory workers -- numbers that simply don't exist in America. "

Of course America doesn't have IE's, they stopped hiring those people in the
US 30 years ago.

------
samspenc
Bad headlines aside, its remarkable that its only $4 more expensive to make a
phone in the USA! Why in the world aren't more electronics being made in the
USA then? (Think quality control and product security, at least.)

~~~
greenyoda
The article addresses that:

" _Unlike U.S. plants, Foxconn and other Chinese manufacturing operations
house employees in dormitories and can send hundreds of thousands of workers
to the assembly lines at a moment 's notice. Workers are subjected to what
most Americans would consider unbearably long hours and tough working
conditions.

That system gives tech companies the efficiency needed to race products out
the door. Plus, most of the component suppliers for tech companies are also in
China or other Asian countries. That gives companies the flexibility to change
a product design at the last minute and still ship on time._"

------
RandallBrown
This is a terrible headline. The cost of the phone isn't 4 dollars. It's 4
dollars more than the iPhone.

~~~
samspenc
To slightly edit/correct your statement: I think they are saying the cost of
manufacturing the Moto X in the USA ($12) is only about $4 more than the
iPhone in Asia ($8).

